# Warm weather fishing in the Bay's and Sound



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fishing has been great in the Pensacola area; the fish have been everywhere, and are definitely hungry! Incoming tide has been pushing some clean water inshore, and the water is clearing up quickly. Redfish and Speckled Trout have been eating everything I've been throwing at them, including jerkbaits, crankbaits, topwater, flukes and jigs. The topwater redfish action has been really good, with lots of fish schooled up together in the afternoons at low tide. Trout have been also hanging out together in tight schools; catch one, and you'll catch a bunch. Jerkbaits have been catching a ton of trout lately, sometimes 2 at a time! Fish them fast, and make the fish react to the lure passing by quickly. Mangrove Snapper bite has been a lot of fun as well, and they love to hammer a jerkbait fished fast. The bigger snapper have been eating jerkbaits up to 4", but the smaller baits catch a lot of fish of all sizes. The hot weather has the fish in a feeding mode all the time, so get out there and catch some! I may have already posted 1 or 2 of these pictures, but everything I've posted is gone so I have no idea. Anyways, heres some pictures from the last few weeks:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

More pics


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, beautiful fish, Jeff! Thanks for the report, wish I could get on the water more to figure out where to find the fish.

Congrats, love your reports!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Wow, beautiful fish, Jeff! Thanks for the report, wish I could get on the water more to figure out where to find the fish.
> 
> Congrats, love your reports!


Thanks man! It's been a fun year so far. Fish are biting great, if you need any advice since you don't make it out all the time, shoot me a PM when you do and I can try to lend a hand to make your time more enjoyable!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

quality pics and report Jeff. Solid work!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice fish Jeff.
Damn I'll be glad to get back to Milton, been gone a few weeks and it's killing me!


----------



## JacobR (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome fish dude! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there a local pdl club that I'm not a member of? Lol


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

I have noticed the bite picking up on faster retrieves. Awesome pics and information. I have a buddy coming from Ms next week and I'd like to put him on some fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nice fish Jeff.
> Damn I'll be glad to get back to Milton, been gone a few weeks and it's killing me!


Thanks, hope you make it back soon. Let me know when you get back and we will do some fishing!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

ChrisP14 said:


> Is there a local pdl club that I'm not a member of? Lol


Lol, that was a fun evening with Nick and his crew. Had to get a pic of all those beautiful kayaks. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AscendAngler said:


> I have noticed the bite picking up on faster retrieves. Awesome pics and information. I have a buddy coming from Ms next week and I'd like to put him on some fish.


The water is HOT so they are definitely aggressive and feeding right now. You guys should catch some fish out there, good luck man!


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Lol, that was a fun evening with Nick and his crew. Had to get a pic of all those beautiful kayaks. How are you liking it so far?


Me and the wife both really enjoy it. It was the perfect choice for her by a long shot. Nick sold us ours as well. Whenever the wife doesn't go out with me, pops jumps on it and runs around. May have to add another one to the picture if y'all ever get out again.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

That green PDL looks pretty good!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> That green PDL looks pretty good!


That green color is sick, good choice man!


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeffbro999 said:


> That green color is sick, good choice man!


Great looking Trout, by the way.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice, Jeff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks, hope you make it back soon. Let me know when you get back and we will do some fishing!


Absolutely Jeff.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the pics, and the tip about fast retrieve.


----------



## Banjoe87 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey Jeff. Those are some nice fish brotha. If you ever want a break at the helm, I'm looking for someone to take out a couple times in exchange for some tips


----------

